
Don’t Ever Forget About Linus Torvalds – Hacker Noon - dkarapetyan
https://hackernoon.com/dont-ever-forget-about-linus-torvalds-e196bcd016b8
======
codr4life
"Hacking lives on, if you can stay out of Federal Prison, but people are
ultimately more enamored with the big money. The tech press, especially.
Chasing dollars and begging millionaire 20-somethings? Networking, even? Not
exactly what I like to call, the Hacker way."

The Hacker way, a lost art indeed; Linus, you rock!

------
informatimago
And Don’t Ever Forget the giant on whose shoulders Linus Torvalds stands:
Richard Stallman!

